# Merlion By La Sirena LIVE Review



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Cigar: Merlion by La Sirena
Size: Sea Lion (5.5 x 47)
Price: $10-$11
Rest Time: 3 Months
Burn Time: 1.5 Hours

I thought it would be an interesting idea to review a manufacturers cigar while I could ask questions directly to the manufacturer so I smoked the La Sirena Merlion during the recent appearance of Arielle Ditkowich on CO Live. Ms. Ditkowich was previously under the house of Miami Cigar Company and decided to strike out on her own with the La Sirena brand.



Pre Light:
The cigar is a figurado shape with the smallest tip (no jokes please) I have seen on a full size cigar, this combined with the shaggy foot really give this cigar a unique look. The band is by far one of the nicest I have ever seen on a cigar. PMing Ms. Ditkowhich she states that they were surprised at the size of the bands when they arrived from the graphic design company and decided to add a second smaller band beneath the oversized band. Not knowing this I remove my large band to find absolutely nothing beneath my band?? A follow up question reveals that this secondary band is not yet on all of their cigars. Dang!

The cigar is very light in weight and has a pale wrapper with a paper bag like feel to it. The prelight aroma is that of cocoa and mild tobacco. I use my Xikar Xi to clip a small portion of the tip off and away we go.

1[SUP]st[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd[/SUP]:
On first light I am hit with, BAM, a ton of flavor and thick chewy smoke. The flavors right off the first draw are cocoa, cinnamon and cedar with light leather flavors on the long finish. The ash holds on into the second third as we approach the thickest part of the cigar.



2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd[/SUP]:
The same flavors remain with some coffee, nutty flavors added and a touch of white pepper in the back of my throat. The cocoa & cinnamon flavors are the standouts here reminiscent of a fine cappuccino with cinnamon spice sprinkled over the top of the frothed milk and those flavors last a long time on the finish. The strength is kicking up and now I'm getting a bit of a vitamin N buzz.



Final 3[SUP]rd[/SUP]:
The same great flavors remain down to the end of the cigar and while I would love to take this stick all the way to the end, I am feeling a little dizzy and getting that sick feeling in my stomach we all know and hate. I'm in my detached garage and its pouring rain so with no sugar nearby I tough it out to the end of the broadcast. I hear Ms. Ditkowich say that she enjoys this cigar in the afternoon because it's the milder of her two lines. So, either I'm a total wuss or this woman has one helluva constitution.



Summary:
The Merlion was one heck of a cigar! Cocoa, cinnamon, leather cedar & coffee are some of my favorite flavors in a cigar and this one has it in generous helpings. If you have difficulty identifying flavors in a cigar I recommend you try this one because the flavors literally appear one by one and punch you right in the face. The strength is obviously at the peak of my tolerance level, but I prefer smokes with zero strength. I would highly recommend this smoke if these flavors appeal to you and I will definitely add a few more of these to my humi, but will be sure to have some sugar standing by for the next one.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

thanks mice review. i'm going to grab a couple of these and give'em a taste.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Excellent review. The merlion is a great cigar.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Thx for a nice review!
Sounds like a smoke worth trying.


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the review! Sounds like a pleasure to smoke. Hope to get my hands on some.


----------



## rhounsell (Nov 3, 2013)

Watched the interview and I was instantly curious about the cigars. Thanks for the review!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

rhounsell said:


> Watched the interview and I was instantly curious about the cigars. Thanks for the review!


I have to say I've smoked a lot of new cigars over the past year and there has not been a more flavorful cigar than the Merlion. I just got a single of her original blend and can't wait for it to get a little rest so I can compare and contrast to this one.


----------



## rhounsell (Nov 3, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I have to say I've smoked a lot of new cigars over the past year and there has not been a more flavorful cigar than the Merlion. I just got a single of her original blend and can't wait for it to get a little rest so I can compare and contrast to this one.


Very cool, I'll keep an eye out for the review!

It will be interesting to see the strength of the original line, since as you mentioned she said this was her milder stick, but it certainly sounded like it packed a punch.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

@MDSPHOTO. Nice review! I watched that live broadcast with you. Thanks for bringing it to our attention in the first place. T.


----------



## MD71 (Jan 8, 2014)

Im definitely going to try it and her other lines found a dealer close to my house im stoked , great review thank you and it was another good live show from Bryan


----------



## BillieBLVD (Mar 7, 2014)

Great cigar. I paired it with a Macallan 12.


----------

